# Lucy is still not potty trained at 2 years of age!



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I got Lucy at 6 months and her breeder said she was paper trained. I've been working with her for two summers to try to potty train her. She is currently on potty pads. I dont want to train her to go outside because we have many racoons and possums in our area. They are in our yard and porch frequently and i cant risk her being outside at night with those wild animals. I've heard of racoons drownding dogs in pools. When im out and about she is left in her pen. It has a bed, toys, and her potty pad. When shes running around the house i open her pen so she can potty if she needs to. She will go in her pen sometimes but other times she perfers the floor, bedrooms, and sofas. :huh: I treat her when she goes in the right place and say no and move her to her pad if i catch her in the act. Is there anything else I can do to get her fully trained? 

Her set up looks like this..


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Start over and follow this

Potty Training by JMM

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41514


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can't expect a dog to learn to go to a place on their own to potty. It isn't Lucy, its mom! 
You need to take her to her spot on a set schedule and reward her every time. She should not be out and running around unless she has just pottied and you are ACTIVELY watching her. 
Another problem you have is her set up. She is being left to her own devices and never getting rewarded for the right behavior during those times. She has a ton of repetitions that are essentially going out the window. Either keep her in a small pen she won't go in or crate her. Learning to HOLD IT is another thing she has not mastered and would really help.


----------

